

UK Bank Tests Out Wristbands That Use Customers’ Heartbeats for Authentication - DMBisson
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-news/uk-bank-tests-out-electronic-wristbands-that-use-customers-heartbeats-for-authentication/

======
MrMeker
This would never work in the US: if you need to pay a hospital to check your
irregular heart rhythm but you can't authenticate... what happens?

